# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Tražimo za RTL: mamu sa primanjima preko 4.250,00 kn...

## Minnie

... kojoj je limitiranje naknade uzdrmalo financije u obitelji, prisililo je da prekine rodiljni dopust.

Može i undercover, sakrivenog identiteta.

Hitno, pliz, javite se na ovaj topic ili meni na pp.

----------


## Frani

Imam frendicu koja će prekinuti rodiljni, ali onaj trogodišnji (nakon 3. djeteta) iz financijskih razloga. Je li bi to pomoglo?Mogu je pitati....

----------

Dobiti ćemo blizance za 6 mjeseci (imamo već jednu curicu) i supruga će vjerojatno prekinuti porodiljni nakon 6 mjeseci zbog jednostavnog razloga imamo stambeni kredit od cca 3800kn (a ona sad ima plaću oko 6500) pa zbog razloga da možemo preživiti morati će na posao.
Ako još uvijek treba i ako ste zainteresirani za trudnicu koja će prekinuti dopust mogu razgovarati sa suprugom.

----------


## Nika

parabolic, emisija je bila prije par dana na tv.

----------


## vesna72

... ali je tema i dalje aktualna, pa je dobro imati mamu "u pričuvi"   :Smile:  

Uvijek je frka kad u toku od dan-dva treba naći nekog tko bi izašao u javnost sa svojom pričom.

Minnie će ti se iskoro javiti   :Smile:

----------


## bibi

Evo i ja sam mama blizanaca i morala sam se vratiti na posao nakon 6 mjeseci. Kad se sve zbroji i oduzme placa s putnim troskovima je oko 5300kn. Ak bude kaj zatrebala javite, nisam iz ZG

----------


## petarpan

ja imam plaću 6000 kn.,ali sam prijavljena na 3500.ne da me satrlo drugih 6, već se itekako osjetilo i prvih 6 mjeseci

----------


## vesna72

Tenks, bibi  :Heart:

----------

Poštovanje!
Već četiri godine pratim Rodine stranice i ovo je prvi put da se javljam. Drago mi je da se netko sjetio mama koje imaju plaću iznad hrvatskog prosjeka. Ja sam magistra farmacije i za vrijeme trudnoće plaća mi je bila prosječno 6300kn. U to vrijeme smo suprug i ja kupili kuću, adaptirali ju te otplaćivali i dva stara kredita, ukupno 5000kn mjesečno. Da ne izazivam patetiku opisima zaista nezavidne situacije u kojoj sam se našla kad sam shvatila da niti prvih šest mjeseci ne mogu dobiti punu plaću, opisat ću samo rješenje kojem sam bila prisiljena pribjeći. 
Počela sam raditi pet sati dnevno kada je moj Jan imao šest tjedana života. Zahvaljujući susretljivosti poslodavaca, suprug i ja smo radili uvijek suprotne smjene. Da tragedija bude veća, meni je mama iznenada umrla kada mi je sin imao pet tjedana i ja sam pet dana poslije njezinog sprovoda morala doći na posao. Ne znam kako sam preživjela mjesece koji su slijedili. Niti suprugu nije bilo lakše. 
Kad je Jan navršio šest mjeseci počela sam raditi puno radno vrijeme i našli smo gospođu koja ga je čuvala par sati dnevno.
Strašno sam ljuta na državu koja smatra da mame svoju plaću iznad 4250.00 kn troše na frizuru, krpice i šminke. Kako je moguće da se onim osobama koje najviše izdvajaju u zdravstvenu kasu u tim najvažnijim životnim trenucima uskrati njihovo pravo na dotadašnji standard. 
Ja vjerujem da je moja priča drastična, i da su se poklopile mnoge nesretne okolnosti, ali upravo to ograničenje visine porodiljne naknade je glavni razlog zašto trenutno nemam drugo dijete.

----------


## ivarica

mame, tate 
hitno je

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...7db97ee9f20c37

----------


## Val

imam pitanje kad se vec raspravlja o naknadama.
radi li se stogod po pitanju mama blizanaca? ispada da smo mi zakinute i to, ni manje ni vise, nego za pola iznosa ako usporedjujemo s mamama koje imaju dvoje djece razlicite dobi.

naime, iznos naknada je jednak onom koji prima mama s jednom bebom. sto znaci da sam imala djecu s dvije godine razlike taj isti iznos primila bih dva puta-ovako samo jednom.

da ne bi ispalo da mi nesto previse izvoljevamo, ali bilo bi zgodno kada se barem iznos naknada ne bi smanjivao nakon sest mjeseci, odnosno kad ne bi pao na jadnih 1600 kn nakon godine dana.

ovo sve pitam jer sam ja po pitanju nase vlade nevjerni toma i u navedene novosti cu vjerovat tek kada ih vidim na tekucem racunu.

----------


## DaDo

ne znam je li mogu pomoći, ja sam se 1.1. vratila s porodiljnog koji je trajao 11 mjeseci. Nisam se vratila ranije, jer zagrebačka banka ima moratorij na stambeni kredit koji smo uzeli prošle godine. Plaća mi je bila 7200 kn prije odlaska na porodiljni..pa nije teško izračunati koliko nas je moja cura "koštala" odnosno država u kojoj živimo..

----------


## sanja74

> imam pitanje kad se vec raspravlja o naknadama.
> radi li se stogod po pitanju mama blizanaca? ispada da smo mi zakinute i to, ni manje ni vise, nego za pola iznosa ako usporedjujemo s mamama koje imaju dvoje djece razlicite dobi.


ili majke posvojene djece.. koje dobivaju naknadu u ovisnosti o starosti djeteta (uz to - posvojiteljski traje 9, a ne 12 mj). što je najčešće 1650 kn (cca).

----------


## fjora

vidim da se često spominje vračanje ranije na posao zbog kredita, ako cure ne znaju iako se o tome već pisalo i ima na portalu u nekim bankama se kredit može staviti u mirovanje do isteka porodiljnog.

----------


## Beata

Kod moratorija, treba se raspitati da li u tijeku moratorija plaćaš kamate ili ne. Npr. u ZABA-i ne plaćaš, a u nekim drugim bankama da.

----------


## Barbi

Za vrijeme *moratorija* (koji odobrava npr. Zaba) ne plaćaju se kamate, za vrijeme *počeka* kamata se plaća. Dovoljno je znati što točno koja banka odobrava.

----------

